

Ask HN: If you had 15TB of Storage and NO bandwidth costs - What would you do? - bks

Back story, my brother and I own a data backup business and we are in the process of migrating to a new data center in Souther California.  As part of our migration strategy we will be left with a Sun Microsystems Server running Open Indiana with 15TB of direct attached SAS storage.<p>Basically we have a nearly unlimited amount of bandwidth based on our current consumption, and we are looking for ideas for what to do with the machine.<p>We would be open to almost anything - if you can come up with a cool idea for how to use the gear or if you have a project that needs storage, let m know and we can see if we can work something out.
======
Jun8
Large storage and very high bandwidth immediately brings to mind video
applications. How about this idea: Indievault, i.e. make available movies that
cannot be distributed through the usual channels. This year more than 4K
movies applied to Sundance, only a handful (I believe <100) got in. Contact
these directors and get them to make their content available on the system.
Conservatively assuming 1GB for a movie (some will be shorter than usual) you
can make _all_ those available and then some.

------
srid68
Hi,

    
    
           I am Singaporean Indian (srid68 at gmail) (Currently on Holiday Travelling in India) will be back in Jan to Singapore. I am interested in your offer.
    
           I am currently working on a Cross Platform Mobile App Framework (very old Prototype at www.arshu.com) using Mono for Android and I would like to use that Framework to create a Proof of Concept Photo Album Site.
    
           Basically users Upload a Zip of Photos, Specify Start Date, Expiry Date and Password if any and Download a Android Native App Album. We charge for every download of the Android App to the Uploader/Downloaded
    
           If interested, please send me mail.

------
Allaun
Well, You could offer various distributions to host. You would be surprised at
how much bandwidth gets eaten when you host a repository for a distribution.

------
ohashi
I remember someone on Reddit opening up an S3 bucket to the world for a while
and letting anyone up/down-load anything.

------
ForumRatt
PORN! is the first thing that comes to mind....

